# My baby and me



## 14got (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello ladies​ 
Let me tell you a little about me for you ladies that donâ€™t know me​ 
Well I have a 3 year old daughter that was born early
She had a spinal dimple, mild case of spina bifida
So it was a wait and see if see would walk ( this was not explained to me until see was one)
So 2 Six months I got concerned about her inability to use her lower body.
It took about 6 months to get into the childrenâ€™s hospital
So everyday I would pray that she would be healed and I would be about to cancel
She didnâ€™t
I didnâ€™t get prenatal care as quickly as I should have​ 
After the Childrenâ€™s hospital we started 3 types of therapy for her
Occupational, Physical, and speech, this went on for 2 years
2 more visits to the childrenâ€™s hospital over this period​ 
My baby didnâ€™t stand until 18 months
Walk until this time last year​ 
She recently had a seizure ( 2 weeks ago today)
She seizes over 40 minutes
Our life was turned upside down
They life-flight her to Houston ( the Childrenâ€™s hospital we went to in April)
We had to drive because the medical team was so large
She slept a whole day






they said that was normal because of the drugs they gave her and her body was tired from the seizing
They put her to sleep and ran a MRI, EEg, Catscan, X-rays , organic urine, and a genetic test
Most of the tests ( MRI, Organic Urine, and Genetic testing) They wanted to run before
But we felt like if sheâ€™s progressing normally ( the milestones that a 2 year old makes)
That there was no need to run 20Gâ€™s worth of test to not find anything
All the testing except DNA ( takes a month) came back and sheâ€™s normal , healthy, ( they say sheâ€™s a little on the small side,  my parents say I was one of the smallest kids they ever saw when I was her age, she can still fit 18 months in some clothing)
They were amazed that she seized so long with no damage. 
But the true Healer stepped in and touched my baby, that's the only thing that could explain it
Well she came home everything went back to normal for her
But Iâ€™m overcome with worry
I donâ€™t sleep well
She jumped of the couch and bumped her head
I was so upset
We took turns checking her like the hospital said and I held her while she was asleep
That drama over she started school
And I go and sit outside the school, stand in the hall, or go to the library about 4 blocks away so I can be near her
My hubby thinks Iâ€™m too obsessed, kids fall, kids go to school
But I have no peace, I'm at the point where I don't even feel comfortible with having her in school​ 
Itâ€™s like my mind is so busy, so afraid.
Will you ladies please pray for me and my baby that the genetic testing will come back normal?
We have two visit lined up, one with the eye doctor (her eyes are bad), and the neurologist​ 
some pics


----------



## remnant (Aug 26, 2006)

Kei, I'll pray for you!


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 26, 2006)

Mommy Kei,

I'm crying with you and praying for you.  She's a beauty just like you!  Let us call Him by name and ask Jehovah Rophe (our healer) to do what we KNOW He can do.  He's able. He's able.  He IS able!


----------



## firecracker (Aug 26, 2006)

Prayers going up Kei.  I can understand your worry and anxiety but God's going to handle that.


----------



## 14got (Aug 26, 2006)

Thank you ladies
I honesty feel like I'm losing my mind


----------



## lsw29 (Aug 26, 2006)

Kei I have sent prayers up for you and your beautiful daughter.  Everything will be fine with your daughter and she will grow up to be a healthy girl.  I am a mother and I know how hard it is not to worry, but just try to cast out all doubts and have faith that God is going to see her through all of her sickness and the test are all going to come out normal.


----------



## sweetcashew (Aug 26, 2006)

Know that you'll be in my prayers. I wish you the best.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Aug 26, 2006)

It hurts me so much when children suffer. My prayers are with you, your daughter and your whole family.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 26, 2006)

Kei, your daughter will be fine.  At a time when I thought I was going to lose my son, the Lord gave much from His word.  

This is from Psalm 102:28...

"The children of Your servants will continue, and their descendants will be established before You."

Kei, my son lived, my baby is still here amidst all that was coming against him.  God's word came to pass.   Just as God said, "My son '_continued'_ and gave me 4 beautiful grandchildren...my son's '_descendants have been established before me.' _

I'm so 'full' right now and I'm in tears because I understand your being near your baby while she's in school.  Kei, my son was full grown and I wanted to be right there where I could watch and pray over him.   The Lord showed me that whatever I commit to Him that He would keep it until the day of Jesus Christ.  And He promised me further in Isaiah 27:3  "I the Lord do keep it; I watch it day and night, least any hurt it..."    

And Kei, God kept His promise to me to protect my son, and this was from his own self-destructive behavior and God had mercy.  And right now, how much more will God protect your baby who is so precious and innocent.  God says in His word how He does protect the innocent ones.  

With you, I am crying, praying but I am also praying the word of God which cannot and will not fail us.  He just showed this from Psalm 102:12-13

But you, O LORD, sit enthroned forever; your renown endures through all generations. You will arise and have compassion...for it is time to show favor to her; the appointed time has come. 

Kei this is all I know and all that I know to live by...God's promises from His word.  From my heart, I share with you, what He gave to me for He is no respecter of persons. 

ETA:  While your daughter is in school, home or anywhere, we thank God that He is Jehovah Shammah...the God who is there and will never leave her or you.
All in love..


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Aug 26, 2006)

Your daughter is so beautiful, I see so much of you in her.  

Your post left me with tears in my eyes.  

I know you're scared.  But the same God that held her when she was in trouble, protected her from harm and has been there with her every step of the way is not leaving her now.

Sweetie, He is walking with her, holding her hand and guiding her every day...I know this just as well as I know my own name.
So don't be afraid, have faith.  What makes you think he would abandon her, or YOU, now?   
Trust in Him Kei.  His love shall not fail.

I will say a prayer of protection for your daughter, and a special prayer for you.   It's hard being a mom!


----------



## 14got (Aug 26, 2006)

thank you so much ladies
I'm grateful that I have you to turn to
I talked to my best friend and she screams get a hobby


----------



## sky_blu (Aug 26, 2006)

I will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers. I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## achangedlife (Aug 26, 2006)

Kei, your post brings tears to my eyes.  I just came on the board to place a prayer request for my own son who was diagnosed with autism a couple of weeks ago (he was early too, 29 wks) and I decided to read your post first.  Let me tell you that I understand what you are going through, the worries, the sleepness nights, wondering how the future will be, but more than that our Father understands what you are going through.  He will keep you and your daughter, He is faithful, His promises are true.  When it seems like there's nothing else to hang on to please hang on to Him.  He will not let you down.

I'm gonna past down to you something the Lord revealed to me a few days ago. While singing a worship song it was revealed to me that He has created all things.  This means your daughter, my son.  And they were created for His pleasure.

Revelations 4:11 Thou art worthy oh Lord, to receive glory, and honor, and power. For thou hast created all things, and for thy pleasure they are and were created.

Your daughter is fearfully and wonderfully made, created by the Lord God Almighty.  And you know our Father always take care of His own, he did in the past, he's doing it now and will continue to in the future.  So even in the midst of all this we still need to glorify him, honor him, and praise him.  It's really hard but this is what is called a sacrifice of praise.  It's a sacrifice because our hearts are heavy laden right now but we have to remember that he inhabits the praises of his people.  So if we are praising him in spirit and in truth we can be confident that he is in our midst, and if he's with us then he is protecting us, loving, us comforting us, healing us, and taking care of us and our loved ones.  

I will keep you and your daughter in my prayers, she is absolutely adorable, and I know that the Lord loves both you and her.


----------



## 14got (Aug 27, 2006)

Thank you ladies for the encouraging words

I will pray for you, achangedlife
One dr diagnosed my baby as having cerval palsy
I didn't believe that
I continued to work with her, pray for her and even though it took her 2 1/2 years to walk - she walked
she became her own person with her own mind
she still doesn't have a Huge vocab like most kids but she can talk

Don't give up on your son
keep trying all the drs you can find until you find one that will work with you to get him the services he need


----------



## fallback (Aug 27, 2006)

Kei,

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!  I said a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## beverly (Aug 29, 2006)

what a sweet beautiful baby,she is going to be just fine, you'll see  .


----------



## melodee (Aug 29, 2006)

Kei,

Your precious little one is going to thrive.  I know how hard it is to loosen the "cord", especially for a little one who is fragile.  As Christian mothers, we all go through this, but we can ask the Spirit to put a seal of protection over them and trust that He is in control!!!


Be  blessed!


----------



## Nella (Aug 29, 2006)

Know that he answer's prayer's and keep the faith because, she is going to be just fine. Many blessings to you and your family.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 29, 2006)

We'll be praying for you.


----------



## sweetascocoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I have sent prayers up for you and your daughter


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Aug 29, 2006)

Your daughter is a beautiful girl and I am praying for you.  God has her in his care and just pray over her as she leaves for school.  You have been thru so much and you are a great mother.  The girlfriend that told you to get a hobby doesn't understand.  I would be the same way if I was in your shoes.  I am lifting you up in prayer right now.


----------



## shalom (Aug 29, 2006)

Kei - Your little one is soooo pretty.  

God works miracles when we pray.  I said a prayer you and her just the other day I think, but this was on a different post?  I'm praising God right now for her healing.

I'm glad you posted pictures of her this way everyday when I have my prayer time I can hold her face up before the Lord.  

Be comforted everything will be alright.


----------



## redeemed516 (Aug 29, 2006)

She is beautiful and you guys are in my prayers. God is able to do more than what we can ask for.


----------



## 14got (Nov 30, 2006)

Update Update
I forgot to update you

Everything came back normal
Praise God

thanks ladies
she's progressing so fast
she's met over 1/2 of her ard goals.

Please pray in agreement that my daughter will no longer be considered a Preschooler with a disability
Thanks ladies
I'm so happy 
she has come so far


----------



## pebbles (Nov 30, 2006)

Kei said:
			
		

> Update Update
> I forgot to update you
> 
> Everything came back normal
> ...


 
Wow!! Praise the Lord!!!  I pray in agreement with you for your daughter. Blessings to you and your family!!


----------



## Browndilocks (Nov 30, 2006)

She so precious!  I will continue praying for you.


----------



## 14got (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks ladies 
you don't know how much it means to me


----------



## divinefavor (Dec 1, 2006)

Look at God!!!!  Praise God!!!!  I will be in prayer for you and your daughter!  He is able to exceedingly above all we can ask or think!


----------



## angaliquew (Dec 1, 2006)

Kei said:
			
		

> Update Update
> I forgot to update you
> 
> Everything came back normal
> ...


 God is good...just came across this thread but I'm happy to hear the good news!


----------



## 14got (Jul 16, 2007)

update

we still have no real answers  to why she has seizures

she had one in may and another saturday morning
I'm so scared I can not sleep 
I literally stay up all night watching her

pray for us ladies
we need it


----------



## dreamer26 (Jul 16, 2007)

Kei be encouraged, I have a neice that they said would not make it because she was  premature.  She has had a few seizures in her life but she's 9 now and she's one of the most loveable children you're every meet.  She also has trouble with her eyes.  She's a A honor roll student, she goes to school, love church and she loves to sing.

Her mother was like you she worried so much about her and one day we had to touch and agree in prayer about her letting God take care of my neice while she's at school and now she's ok with it and all is well.

Kei continue to seek God for peace for you.  It's a terrible thing to be worried all the time it will cause you not to be able to function as the mother and wife you need to be.

You are a good mother, and you just need a little peace in this storm.

Father grant my sister (Kei) peace that surpasses all understanding calm her so she can rest without worry .  Father also cause a miracle with her daughter, let all the test be normal and that she never have another seizure again in Jesus name amen.


----------



## 14got (Jul 16, 2007)

thank you so much
sometimes I wonder if I'm being punished


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jul 16, 2007)

Kei, I dont "know" you.  But I have read your posts about your DD on the children's board.   It is obvious that you love and care for your daughter.  I don't believe God "punishes" our children for our mistakes.   Stay encouraged and find a good neurologist for your daughter.


----------



## Country gal (Jul 16, 2007)

Kei said:
			
		

> update
> 
> we still have no real answers  to why she has seizures
> 
> ...




Does she take seizure medicine to prevent the seizures? She is a beautiful little gal. Give it to God.


----------



## Country gal (Jul 16, 2007)

Kei said:
			
		

> thank you so much
> sometimes I wonder if I'm being punished




Your being silly. Yes, I said silly. I don't believe God takes out punishments on our children. There are several families leaving with a special needs child. You sound like a dedicated and good mom.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jul 16, 2007)

(((Kei)))

Although I am very late on this whole situation I will definitely add you and your beautiful little girl to my list.  I really do pray that you can rest so you will have the energy you need to take care of her and take care of yourself . . . . .


----------



## 14got (Jul 16, 2007)

Country gal said:
			
		

> Does she take seizure medicine to prevent the seizures? She is a beautiful little gal. Give it to God.


 
no 
they say that she doesn't have them often enough
we use diastat 7.5 when she has one
it makes her soo so sick
she has lost 2 lbs in a weekend

we take her to bluebird  clinic @ texas children's
she hates the hospital
she runs, hides, fights the whole time we are there
I'm gonna try to get an appt but the wait is usually 6 months


I know it's silly
but I was on bc when I got preg with her and I didn't want another child
everything has been hard concerning her
she has to try 400% harder than her brother

she's happy today though
pushing her baby in a shopping cart, carrying her purse with her blonde wig on

I asked her how she feels 
she said "I'm ok, let's get in the truck and go to walmart"


----------



## dreamer26 (Jul 16, 2007)

Kei said:
			
		

> thank you so much
> sometimes I wonder if I'm being punished


 

No you're not being punished, God knows you can handle this and that you have just the right about of love patience and understanding to help your daughter through this.

You can do it, everything you have to succeed is in you tap into it and pull from God's love and strength.

Also let your husband be your support don't try to do it all by yourself.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Jul 16, 2007)

you and your family are in my prayers
but your child is a cutey


----------



## KittenLongPaw (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm praying for you Ms. Kei.  Your story brought tears to my eyes   I hope that everything works out alright for you and your baby.


----------



## 14got (Jul 16, 2007)

dreamer26 said:
			
		

> No you're not being punished, God knows you can handle this and that you have just the right about of love patience and understanding to help your daughter through this.
> 
> You can do it, everything you have to succeed is in you tap into it and pull from God's love and strength.
> 
> Also let your husband be your support don't try to do it all by yourself.


thanks you for your kind words
I don't feel like it @ times like this
lost and helpless

he's out of the country right now
I went and got my mom and my neieces to help me out
she's napped on and off all day

thanks for the encouragement and prayer


----------



## 14got (Jan 30, 2008)

Update


We haven't had any seizures
Ms Ray is in a transitional class and will be in a regular class in the fall

She's still receiving speech and occupational therapy

My baby's *almost* normal

she's very emotional with me though
she doesn't throw fits @ school like with me


Thank you for all the prayers and encouragement over the years
I'm sooo happy
she's enjoying life and becoming her own person
God is good


----------



## shalom (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes he is.  I'm glad to hear baby is doing so well.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 30, 2008)

Kei, I am glad this was bumped cause I had no idea that what you and your precious little girl were going through.  GOD is indeed a Healer and I know that HE can restore and heal in ways that defy logic and reason. I pray for your daughter's continued healing and restoration of perfect health. I also pray for your mental strength as well. Be blessed!


----------



## Lucie (Jan 30, 2008)

Sashaa08 said:


> Kei, I am glad this was bumped cause I had no idea that what you and your precious little girl were going through. GOD is indeed a Healer and I know that HE can restore and heal in ways that defy logic and reason. I pray for your daughter's continued healing and restoration of perfect health. I also pray for your mental strength as well. Be blessed!


 
WOW! I had no clue either. God bless you all!!!!! ((( HUGS )))


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so glad your baby is doing so well!!!!


----------



## sunnydaze (Jan 30, 2008)

Kei,

Praying for you and your family for peace and a speedy recovery for your precious baby girl. ((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## 14got (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you ladies
everyday is alittle better than the day before


----------



## VeryBecoming (Jan 30, 2008)

Man, I totally just started crying when you said she's doing so much better now. I couldn't be happier for your family.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm praying for your baby and your family as well. Know that God is on ya'll side, and everything will be ok. 

When you feel the most stressed; just take a deep breathe and EXHALE. And remember to take time out for yourself. If you're no good; then you're no good for your family...and your baby needs you! Keep praying, and praying...and praying some more. 

May God bless and keep you and your family.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 30, 2008)

I am so happy that you updated us. I admire your strength and I could feel how much you love this little girl. Continue to be blessed.


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Jan 30, 2008)

She's beautiful.  Thanks for sharing your story and for the update.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jan 30, 2008)

God is so good!

Thank you for the update Kei, it's good to hear your beautiful little girl is doing much better.


----------



## Ms Red (Feb 3, 2008)

God is able!! 

You, ms. ray, bray and your dh are in my prayers


----------



## 14got (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks so much ladies

We had an ARd @ the school friday. Ms Ray started mainstream today , she will be in ppcd for therapy and self care time
She had 30 goals this year
She mastered 23

I applied for summer school @ the rehab center
she has very little fine motor skills
it takes her 10 minutes to put on her shoes, she can't write yet

I was offended by one of the ladies from the county
well her iq is probably low
you dumby, the fact that she can't control her fingers has NOTHING to do with how she understands or reads

I went to her advocate and she's the one that called for the change
I'm not comfortable with her in such a large class but I want her to have a normal life and that means being around all different kids her age


----------



## cece22 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll continue to remember you and your daughter in prayer thanks for sharing your struggles God bless. You and your daughter are both beautiful!


----------



## chellero (Feb 6, 2008)

Kei said:


> Thanks so much ladies
> 
> We had an ARd @ the school friday. Ms Ray started mainstream today , she will be in ppcd for therapy and self care time
> She had 30 goals this year
> ...




I don't know why people assume that if your child has a physical problem that it means that they aren't just as intelligent as everyone else.  Make sure that lady doesn't have too much contact with dd. You don't need anyone convincing her that she isn't smart.  I'm so happy that your baby is doing better.  She's beautiful!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness Kei, this came at the right time. My niece is also going in for spinal surgery tomorrow, and I will PM you. I am going to start a thread for prayers!


----------



## 14got (Feb 7, 2008)

thank you for all the support


Ms Ray has a best friend already
Her teacher said she works well in centers
we're taking it one day @ a time


----------

